
Elon Musk offers Boeing SpaceX batteries for the 787 Dreamliner - Libertatea
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/29/boeing-tesla-idUSL1N0AY11R20130129
======
snogglethorpe
Of course, this is fairly meaningless.

What they need is not new batteries, what they need is to _understand what
went wrong with the old batteries_ (right now, they haven't the faintest
idea). Not just to fix the problem, but so that the FAA understands the
failure mode, and thus can do a better job when vetting future planes.

------
mcherm
It's more a publicity stunt than anything else, but it's a brilliant publicity
stunt.

